# Prokofiev - String Quartet 2 op. 92 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Ok, so I have quite a few recordings of this one as its a particular favourite in SQs for me and apart from the Hollywood ive listened to and compared the available big-hitters and a number of the lesser know recordings. Here are my thoughts.

*Recommended

Chilngirian* - an excellent straight recording in very good sound.
*St. Petersburg* - I bought this a while back for the Nadarejshvilib SQ and it doesn't disappoint. It may not be the strongest of the recommended recordings but it occupies a soundworld that others dont. A highly individualistic account that some will love.
*Prague* - lots of character and a bouyant final movement make this an easy recommendation.
*Aurora* - interpretively like the Chilingirians but with a little more bite. Another winner from the San Francisco players. A perfect library buy thats as cheap as chips on the secondhand market or online.
*Calidore* - If you havent got their excellent 'Resilience' cd then do yourself a favour. Theres not a bad recording on it. High quality, expressive playing in great sound.
*Kopelman* - one that came from nowhere. Lots of character in a pleasant acoustic.
*Edinburgh* - like the Calidores try out their 'Postcards from Nalchik' cd. Some very nice recordings here.
*Emerson* - I agree with some that the slightly harsher recorded sound might not impress some but the performance is vital and for those wanting edgier Prokfiev this could be for you. The 2nd movement is terrific.
*American* - vibrant and powerful in an excellent acoustic.

*Hugely recommended (my top picks) *

Apologies but I just could not separate these as they all have things i love about them. On one day i preferred the Haas and another day the other two took top spot. What i will say is that these are all fantastic recordings and all deserve a special mention.

*Pavel Haas*

You wont hear a bad word about this one and the reviews were stellar and thats no surprise as its a brilliant disc. Both quartets get awesome performances in immaculate sound. I have this on the HD (and its currently on the car USB) and love it.

*Pacifica*

As the Pavel Haas this is a performance that just sounds right. Ensemble is amazing and the recording is just lovely. If you rate the Pacifica's Shosty SQ set (as highly as i do) you should definitely get this one. The ony drawback is its just the 2nd SQ. Otherwise its utterly superb.

*Energie Nove*

I knew of this recording and heard very good things but it's even better than i imagined. Its a brisk, lively, leaner performance thats full of character and joy and I'll defintely be trying to get hold of this (at least i can listen on Spotify for now). Others may prefer the slightly warmer approach of the Haas and Pacifica recordings but i think this one is a killer too and equally valid. Soundwise its transparent and beautifully caught.

We're really spoiled for choice in this quartet and I'd heartily recommend all those I've mentioned above as they all have their merits. Another week of intense listening has at least reaped the reward of a few new recordings I'd not heard before. Thanks for bearing with me and i hope youve all discovered either a new recording of this quartet or just this neglected quartet this week. To me its a great one. I hope you now feel the same.[/QUOTE]


----------

